# Sunday and Monday near the Nipple



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I ran and fished near the Nipple Sunday with a couple customers on their new Grady White 306 Canyon. Fished near the 50 fathom line and just outside of it to about 500ft. Nice temp break and scattered weeds and debris. Lost a Wahoo early and picked up 3 Yellowfin from 36-50lbs mid-day. Had a lull in action but did get a small Mahi a little later on. It was getting late in the day so we did a couple bottom drops and added some nice Scamp and huge White Snapper before heading in. 

I heard a lot of chatter on the radio and it seems like it was slow for most. I always find that downsizing my lures and baits is key to action this time of year.

Monday was a fun trip with my fiance Danniella on my friend Donald's boat. He brought his neighbor out with us as well. We got a pretty late start but we really didn't care. Saw a big Mako just outside Perdido Pass but didn't have anything to throw at it. Followed it for a bit and then headed on stopping for bait along the way.

We trolled for about 4 hrs and missed several good strikes. It was like my hooks were made of tire rubber, hard enough to pull on for a second and that was it. It was kind of infuriating and we saw several nice tuna blowing up on bait which makes me think that's what we may have been missing. Oh well.

After that we hit some spots near the edge for Vermillion Snapper and they were chewing pretty good. Danniella added some nice Lanes and Almacos to the box as well. Pelagics or not, we still had a ncie box of fish.

Looks like we may still have a couple weeks to get in some close-to-shore pelagics as long as the fronts don't start piling in here. Fingers crossed


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What the heck happened with my pictures?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Another one of the "changes". Getting real nitpicky on picture sizes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Another one of the "changes". Getting real nitpicky on picture sizes.


That crap drives me crazy. Maybe a mod can help?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I can see all the pictures fine?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

John B. said:


> I can see all the pictures fine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hmm....might be my computer then. It just shows the first pic, but the next five are displayed as attachments to click on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Hmm....might be my computer then. It just shows the first pic, but the next five are displayed as attachments to click on.


I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, its a little inconvenient, must be size limit or something? Looks like a well-rounded day regardless!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Solid fish and a great ride. Glad you had fun!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some pretty fish especially the scamps.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice trip. Nice pictures. But it takes too long to see them all with each taking multiple clicks and scrolling down the page. Hope the mods fix it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Joraca said:


> Nice trip. Nice pictures. But it takes too long to see them all with each taking multiple clicks and scrolling down the page. Hope the mods fix it.


Me too. I've never had this problem before.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Me too. I've never had this problem before.


That's cause you been keeping all them baby poon pics to yourself....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Me too. I've never had this problem before.


Your being penalized for your absence. You know how these ole mods hold a grudge.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Your being penalized for your absence. You know how these ole mods hold a grudge.


No, Splittine is still mad because of the way I left his mom. He just won't let it go.


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

You had his mom too? Dang that girl


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Your being penalized for your absence. You know how these ole mods hold a grudge.


Especially when they're late getting paid. :shifty:


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

What did the tuna hit on??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> What did the tuna hit on??


Small Ballyhoo and smaller plugs. I had started out pulling bigger baits, but after seeing several tuna and loads of smaller bait, I swapped to smaller options and it paid off.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Been trying forever to catch trolling, only ever caught em chunking

I guess next time will try some small islanders and cedar plugs


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> Been trying forever to catch trolling, only ever caught em chunking
> 
> I guess next time will try some small islanders and cedar plugs


Don't even use Ilanders. Either naked, small ballyhoo or with a small duster. Small profiles matching the smaller baits they're feeding on. Small lipped plugs do well too. Don't be afraid to think outside of the box.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice haul

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Me too. I've never had this problem before.


I think it's due to newer phones and iPads taking better pics which take up more storage space.. ex I can load using attachments with pics from old iPad and work every time. New iPad with way better camera, I get the same attachment crap. Have to edit photo and shrink it way down and it will work 40% percent of the time, which means more shrinkage to get pics to work !


----------

